# Möchte Jemanden Werben / Allianz Aegwynn



## PhrozenOG (12. Dezember 2015)

Hey , suche jemanden den ich für Wow auf Allianz *Aegwynn* werben kann.

Bin 23 Männlich

 

schreibt hier runter auch mit Alter etc.


----------



## Basara327 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich wäre interessiert  bin 22 m, kannst mir ja mal ne PM schreiben mit Kontaktinfo (skype oder was auch immer du nutzt )


----------



## Assassin66 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab Interesse, bin 22.
Will richtig leveln


----------

